# I Love Pastitsio(s)



## mish (Oct 12, 2004)

I do so enjoy Pastitsio. Here's some recipes I've gathered over the years. Some I call "almost" Pastitsio, as they may not contain lamb, or original Greek sauces, but I try a different variation each time. Sometimes I add raisins to the ground beef along with cinnamon, & sprinkle the top w lots of nutmeg. Sometimes, I keep it simple, with Mac N Cheese or Alfredo sauce. (Careful draining the beef/lamb if you add the cinnamon, as the sink turns red.)  Somewhere, I have a recipe, I've enjoyed, many years old, made with mayo. Wave, & I'll dig through my files.

Here come the Pastitsios:
3/4 lb lean ground beef 
1 15-oz can tomato sauce 
1 tsp. dried oregano 
3/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. nutmeg 
2 c cooked macaroni 
1/2 c crumbled feta 
2 c milk 
4 eggs

Cook beef in a skillet until it is broken apart & browned. Pour off drippings & discard. Stir in tomato sauce, oregano, cinnamon & nutmeg. Add cooked macaroni.

Spread in an 8x8x2-" baking dish. Sprinkle w cheese. In a bowl, beat milk & eggs & pour over meat. Bake at 350° until a knife inserted comes out clean, about 30 min.
*******
1 lb ziti
1 lb chopped ground beef
3/4 lb feta cheese, crumbled
2 tsp parmesan cheese
6 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 sticks butter
2 tbl cream cheese
2 tbl tomato paste
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Cook ziti, until al dente, drain & set aside. Brown beef w 1/2 stick butter & tomato paste. Add salt & pepper. Add feta, parmesan cheese, 1 stick butter, & cream cheese - remove from heat & let mixture cool. Add beaten eggs & cooked ziti. Grease 13x9 pan & pour in meat mixture. Bake at 350 1 hr or until lightly browned.
********
Pastitsio - Easy
1 pkg (8 oz) uncooked elbow pasta*
1 1/2 lbs ground beef*
1 can (14.5 oz) diced tomatoes w onion & garlic*
1 c frozen chopped sweet green pepper*
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
5 eggs*
2 jars (16 oz each) bottled reduced-fat Alfredo sauce*
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
2 tbl grated parmesan*

Heat oven to 375°. Coat 3-qt casserole w cooking spray. Cook pasta until al dente,  drain.

While pasta is cooking, heat 12" skillet over high heat. add beef; cook, breaking up w spoon, until no longer pink, about 3 min; drain off fat from skillet. Add tomatoes, green pepper, cinnamon, salt & pepper; cook, uncovered, 5 min, until liquid has evaporated. Remove from heat.

Spread half the pasta over bottom of prepared casserole. Spoon meat mixture over pasta. Cover meat w remaining pasta. Whisk eggs in a bowl until blended. 

Stir in Alfredo sauce & nutmeg until well blended. Pour mixture evenly over pasta. Sprinkle w grated parmesan. Bake in 375° oven 30 min or until bubbly & golden brown. Let stand 15 min.
**********
Thin Cream Sauce: 
4 tbl Butter 
1/3 Cup All Purpose Flour 
2 Cups Hot Milk 
2 Egg Yolks 

Thick Cream Sauce: 
4 Cups Milk 
4 Eggs 
1/2 Cup All Purpose Flour 

Filling: 
1 1/2 Cups Chopped Onions 
2 lbs Ground Beef 
4 tbl butter 
2 c Italian Plum Tomatoes, Chopped 
1 c Tomatoe Sauce 
1 tsp dried or tbl fresh chopped oregano 
Dash ground cinnamon 
salt & pepper to taste 
1 tbl minced garlic 
1 1/4 lbs Tubular Pasta 
1/2 c Bread Crumbs 
1 c fresh grated Kefalotyri 
Parmesan cheese 

Thin Sauce: 
Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in flour & cook until mixture turns golden. Gradually stir in hot milk & cook, stirring until sauce is smooth & hot. In a sm bowl, beat egg yolks, then briskly stir 1 c of hot milk mixture. Pour egg milk mixture into remaining sauce. Stir & remove from heat without cooking eggs. 

Thick Sauce: Heat milk to a simmer, & set aside. In a bowl, beat eggs w flour. Gradually stir hot milk into t egg mixture. Return to saucepan & cook, stirring constantly, until mixture is quite thick. Do not boil after eggs have been added.  Brown chopped onions & meat in butter. Add tomatoes, tomato sauce, spices & seasonings. Cover & simmer 30 min, or until liquid has been absorbed. 

Preheat oven to 350F. Cook pasta accord. to pkg;  drain. Sprinkle bread crumbs into buttered 11x14x2 " baking pan. Place a layer of pasta in baking pan; then add half the thin cream sauce. Add meat. Sprinkle w 1/4 c grated cheese. Cover w remaining thin cream sauce. Spread thick cream sauce over top & sprinkle  w remaining 1/2 c cheese. Bake 1 hr, or until golden. Let stand 15 min, & cut into squares (Note that you cannot cut Pastitsio easily unless you cool it 15 min.) When ready to serve, reheat in hot oven 
**********
1 1/2 lb. ground beef 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
8 oz. elbow macaroni 
1/8 tsp. cinnamon 
3 Tbsp. butter or margarine 
1/8 tsp. oregano 
1/4 c flour
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can tomato puree 
3 c milk 
1 lg. onion, finely chopped 
3 eggs 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 c grated parmesan cheese

Prepare macaroni according to directions. Rinse w cold water; drain. Stir flour into melted butter in a heavy saucepan. Gradually stir in milk & cook until thickened, stirring occasionally. Cover & cool the white sauce.

Brown the beef & onion in a large fry pan. Pour off drippings. Sprinkle salt, pepper, cinnamon, & oregano over beef. Stir in tomato puree & cook slowly for 10 minutes. Beat together egg, & 1/3 c of parmesan. Gently stir in macaroni. Gradually stir in 2 c of the white sauce into macaroni mixture.

Place 1/2 macaroni mixture into a buttered 11-3/4 x 7-1/2" baking dish. Spoon beef mixture in an even layer over macaroni. Place remaining macaroni mixture over beef. Pour remaining white sauce over the top. 

Bake at 375° F 20 mins. Sprinkle w remaining parmesan, & continue baking 20-25 minutes, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Let stand 15 minutes before cutting into squares. Makes 6 servings. Can be doubled.


----------

